# Inside Corner Crack Repair



## lkstaack (Apr 13, 2011)

The attached photo shows a crack along the inside corner between the wall and ceiling. I don't know what caused it. Can I repair this type of crack permanently by removing all loose material and then laying a thin bead of paint-able silicone along the joint? Thank you for your help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the many bad things about texture is there near impossible to do a repair without it showing.
Looks like there may two things going on here, one is the tape is coming loose the other may be truss flex or lift. (not 100 % sure I'm not there.
Your stuck with having to wet the texture down and remove it about 6" cut the old tape out, apply new tape, and three thin layers of drywall mud. And sand it out. Try some spray texture to see if it comes close, Prime and paint.


----------

